# Ledyard, CT--adult Female--Brieka



## Kaitadog (Jun 20, 2006)

Look at this beauty! She has obedience titles, is spayed, UTD on shots. Wow. If a rescue wants to pass her info on to an approved adopter, this would be a great dog. I will help transport for an approved rescue or approved permanent home. Ledyard is down by the casinos in the Southeastern part of CT.



















http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11157678 



> Quote:Brieka is the victim of her family moving and unable to bring her with them. She is in a foster home with other Shepherds right now. She holds 3 obedience titles, is spayed and UTD on everything. She loves everyone.
> 
> Ledyard Animal Control
> Ledyard, CT
> 860-464-9621


----------



## K9mom (Jan 15, 2004)

I just e-mailed them about her. Will let you know when I get a response.

Tina


----------



## Kaitadog (Jun 20, 2006)

Any news yet? I know you said you'd let us know, but I'm impatient.


----------



## K9mom (Jan 15, 2004)

I have not gotten a return e-mail or phone call. I will try again tomorrow (Friday). I know the ACO that used to be in Ledyard was a GSD Breeder/Importer but not sure if he is still the ACO (or one of the ACO's).

I'll keep you posted,
Tina


----------



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

Any updates on this beauty???


----------



## K9mom (Jan 15, 2004)

I just called again right now................... 
4:45 6/27 and left another message

Tina


----------



## vtdoglovers (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm in Stafford, CT (45 mins from Ledyard) and I'm willing to help w/transport/pull of this beautiful girl. Please let me know if I can help.


----------



## vtdoglovers (Jul 19, 2006)

Any idea how old this pretty girl is?


----------



## K9mom (Jan 15, 2004)

Hi Amy - Age is one of the questions I have been leaving in my messages. I will let you know when I know. )

Tina


----------



## K9mom (Jan 15, 2004)

Sorry guys/gals, I am not getting ANY responses from this Shelter. Is anyone close enough to go there and peek at the dog? Maybe she is no longer there?? I just don't know. (

Tina


----------



## sharonwheeler (Jun 30, 2008)

Hello, 

I am very interested in Brieka. Please respond and I can give you all of our information. We live in Suffield Connecticut and she would be a wonderful companion for our Champion German Wirehaired Pointer. We have an underground dog fence and a big yard for her to run in. She would be a wonderful companion for our dog. Does she get along with cats? 

Sincerely, 
Sharon Wheeler


----------



## K9mom (Jan 15, 2004)

This girl is no longer posted on Petfinder so I would guess she has found a home.

Good luck Brieka!!

Tina


----------



## romeosmom (Mar 27, 2008)

She's a beauty!


----------



## Kaitadog (Jun 20, 2006)

Her listing was updated, and says that she should be an only dog. Makes her a bit tougher to place, but still a great dog for someone.


----------



## K9mom (Jan 15, 2004)

guys/gals -
If she has competed and titled in Obedience she can not be kujo around other dogs or she would have never succeeded. I am not saying she must love other dogs or want to live with them, but she must be handleable around them even off leash or she would not have attained any titles.

I hope someone can take her..................

Tina


----------



## K9mom (Jan 15, 2004)

First off, the dog is currently in a foster home. She is in no danger of being euthanized. Breeder refuses to take the dog back.

Some dog aggression. She has some arthritis. Foreclosures. Very High drive. Has a Therapy Dog Title, CGC, CD and 2 legs of CDX. Just on Glucosimine. On RAW diet. Can tolerate good kibble. Grandfather was import. Sire was a K-9 officer in the local town. Ball drive. Good tracking skills. Great in public. Good in vehicle. 

Likes to swim. No food aggression issues. Guardy with other dogs, just postures. Loves kids. Current on all vaccines, spayed, big girl. Long hair. 6 yrs old. DOB: 3/3/02

Hips and elbows are exrayed, no dysplasia, just arthritis.

Chris, the foster home, 860-464-7336

Completely housetrained. High excitability with kids. Crate Trained. Cats/Small dogs are fine. Pack Mentality and prey driven. Toy aggressive. Dominant.

Adoption fee is negotiable. References will be checked. No Out of state adoptions


This is the latest on this dog.................................


----------



## Kaitadog (Jun 20, 2006)

Wow. Lots of great info there. Thank you for checking into it and posting it.


----------

